# Show Your Bow!



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Now that right there is funny. I don't care who you are. LOL.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I believe the deeper the bow (the verb, not the noun), the greater the respect. In Japan, when meeting a new person, they exchange business card, use the card to decide who is the higher status/rank, and the lower rank bows more deeply. Sometimes this leads to an exchange of several bows I until they agree on the rank.

Must get confusing - rank, age, etc... Would the owner of a Hoyt 3PM get a lower bow? Or is bling the thing? Then, there are compounds... where do they rank? Longbows? Barebow? (Sorry, just stirring up trouble.)


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

archeryal said:


> Or is bling the thing?


For business cards, higher rank goes on top of the pile. Receiving the card with one hand or two signifies level of respect -two hands being the most respectful and one handed being, well, not so respectful. In my experience, there is no back and forth with bowing to decide who deserves the "deeper" bow, both bow to show mutual respect and courtesy. You do bow deeper to apologize, however.

Bling is cool, scores trump the bling, of course.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Sometimes I consider getting a cxt or axt instead of an x-appeal. I might consider it if PSE every stops making their x-appeal riser


----------



## Falkryus (May 17, 2013)

Nice bow, which stabilizer are those ? Doinker Fatty ?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry Ten Zen, I just couldn't help it. Gimme a minute, let me right the wrong.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

I love this thread, I just couldn't pass up the chance to finally crack the joke after waiting for 8 years.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Ten_Zen said:


> Gah!! TROLLS!!! What would have been an awesome thread full of beautiful gear pics is now covered in troll sh*t. Thanks a lot. I know it doesn't mean much coming from me, but get a life, seriously. If the only thing that gives you pleasure is sh*tting on other peoples threads because you don't like nice things, then you have massive priority issues.


Relax...

You have to admit the joke was pretty funny.

And if you had just pm'd the jokester it looks like they would have put it back on track.

Like John, I laughed! Good start to any morning.


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

Bought the bow used through here a few years back. Just got some new Inno Ex Primes in the mail. One of these days I'll learn how to shoot it properly.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

View attachment 1937415




Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

dchan said:


> Relax...
> 
> You have to admit the joke was pretty funny.
> 
> ...


+1 :darkbeer:


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok ok, thread redeemed! Beautiful bows! Chris, any thoughts on the MK limbs? I have heard they can be somewhat unforgiving. What do you think of them?


----------



## Apollon (Dec 9, 2013)

theminoritydude said:


> View attachment 1937390
> View attachment 1937391


Everything is relative?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

No, that was my iPad misbehaving......


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I love them, i love the riser with the limbs. I dont think they are unforgiving. I would say they are smooth and accurate and very dependable. They have a great shot feel. 

I first used them on a Hoyt Aerotec. They will shoot great on any riser. MK Archery limbs are all quality made. You cant go wrong with any of their limbs. I also really like the entry level Inpers. They are a great limb. 


Once i shot my MK bow, i felt it was the best bow i had shot. Juan Rene Serrano told Matt Zumbo that its the best bow he has ever shot. He also shoots a gold riser with Vera limbs. 

here is a double shot of matching MK bows from Vegas Indoor

View attachment 1937429


I was one of the first in the US to buy the limbs and use them. When i first started shooting the Vera Limbs, no one had really heard of MK Korea here in the USA. Now i see the limbs at every tournament i go to. 

Chris


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

Right on, thanks Chris! Your opinion is one of the few I value on AT :thumbs_up:


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

W&W Tf Apecs, Inno Power limbs, Spig Carbon-30 sight, 33" early version X10 main rod 1" diameter, need X10 sidebars.


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are a few bad pics of a few of my bows.
Have a great day,
Kasey


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

Side bars aren't usually down like that, just done for fun and an experiment. Inno CXT riser, Border Hex 6 s BB2 limbs, Underground Archery Products stabs (standard material for the front and sides, high mod for the extender), WS600 sight, homemade clicker extension to play with dynamic spine. This thing throws arrows like a rifle throws lead.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't have it yet but my future bow looks like this:















Currently using a green Hoyt formula


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

i guess some people just sit on their arrows.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Bonus photo of what the bow on the left did to the arrow on the right the day the photos were taken.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

w8lon said:


> W&W Tf Apecs, Inno Power limbs, Spig Carbon-30 sight, 33" early version X10 main rod 1" diameter, need X10 sidebars.
> View attachment 1937489


Sweeeeet!


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

MickeyBisco said:


> Sweeeeet!


Come on lets see some glamor shots of your Apecs as well! Weighed mine today all stabs and sight at 5-3/4 pounds, a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

I call it blue steel.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

w8lon said:


> Come on lets see some glamor shots of your Apecs as well! Weighed mine today all stabs and sight at 5-3/4 pounds, a pleasure to shoot.


+1 to that, Honestly MickeyBisco I was hoping you would show off your collection. Didn't I hear something about you having so many bows you find risers in the couch cushions?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Basilios said:


> View attachment 1937989
> View attachment 1937990
> View attachment 1937991
> 
> ...


Please tell me your alternate nickname for this bow is Zoolander!


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

theminoritydude said:


> View attachment 1937390
> View attachment 1937391
> View attachment 1937392
> View attachment 1937393


Ah you must be the one with no arrow rest


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

We really need to make one of these glamour shots a sticky so we don't get repeat threads. :/


----------



## FlyingWatchmake (Apr 15, 2012)

Inno CXT with border hex 6 limbs, 
Mix of W&W hmc+ and custom ISS rods, 
Shibuya dual click sight
Nano pro xtreme arrows.. 

Very nice to shoot.. Even on a crappy day like today.. 

The Matthews is for field ;-) 

Tom


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

It's a bit outdated but here is mine. Updated the limbs from short to medium and the sight from a Cartel x-pert to Shibuya Ultima sight.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

rstgyx said:


> Ah you must be the one with no arrow rest


That's simply not true. I have plenty of them lying around.


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

williamskg6 said:


> Please tell me your alternate nickname for this bow is Zoolander!


Haha no it's Magnum! But not ready to release it yet


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

My older bow









and my newer one

















:teeth:


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

TwilightSea said:


> We really need to make one of these glamour shots a sticky so we don't get repeat threads. :/


I agree, its the thread that never gets old!


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

So many Win&Win Shooters! Its a good reminder to see how popular these bows really are. Where I live I am one of 2 people (probably in the whole county) that shoots Win&Win. Everybody else is either shooting Start up gear (SF, Cartel, KAP, Samick) or Hoyt. Many of you already know how I feel about Hoyt.


----------



## ppayne (Jul 13, 2007)

dchan said:


> Relax...
> 
> You have to admit the joke was pretty funny.
> 
> ...


I agree with Dchan on all these points.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry fellas, gotta stir it up a little.... :wink:


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

Ten_Zen said:


> So many Win&Win Shooters! Its a good reminder to see how popular these bows really are. Where I live I am one of 2 people (probably in the whole county) that shoots Win&Win. Everybody else is either shooting Start up gear (SF, Cartel, KAP, Samick) or Hoyt. Many of you already know how I feel about Hoyt.


I didn't really know much about W&W until a month or so ago when I was shopping around for new limbs. I've since been turned on to them and think the Inno riser is beautifully crafted. As it stands, I have the best of both worlds, a Hoyt riser and W&W limbs.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

When you all post photos, can you tell us less experienced folk what we're looking at?

Paul


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

ppayne said:


> I agree with Dchan on all these points.


To be clear, This wasn't the comment that I was angry about. It did de-rail the thread, but I thought it was funny too. The ones that came after (not you limbwalker) were in poor taste.


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

Black46 said:


> When you all post photos, can you tell us less experienced folk what we're looking at?
> 
> Paul


I can't edit my post so am adding this one with details









Sf Forged+ riser with decut clicker
Kaya tomcat limbs
Avalon tecone sight
Decut crown stabilizer
also had an Infitec top damper (not in picture)









W&W inno max riser with beiter clicker
W&W inno ex power limbs
Shibuya ultima rc sight with spigarelli berti light sight pin
Easton x10 stablizer with flexball 2.0 dampers
Sf ultimate top damper
Spigarelli securbutton II pressure button
Spigarelli z/t rest


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Samick is considered start-up gear?


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

Ten_Zen said:


> To be clear, This wasn't the comment that I was angry about. It did de-rail the thread, but I thought it was funny too. The ones that came after (not you limbwalker) were in poor taste.


I think it helps to not take things so seriously. I've seen more than one high-strung individual here and it can put people off, especially those who didn't mean to offend.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Those pics are dead


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Black46 said:


> When you all post photos, can you tell us less experienced folk what we're looking at?
> 
> Paul



















Riser: W&W Inno Max 25" Lime Green Special Edition
Limbs: W&W Inno EX Power 70" 44lbs Carbon Foam
String: Angel Majesty 18 strand (white), Angel Majesty serving (green)
Stabilizers: W&W High Modulus Carbon Plus 28", 12", 3" long, short and extender respectively (white) with Shibuya Caruno Aluminum Vbar (gun metal), single Fivics N-Shock Damper Type-B (silver)
Sight: Shibuya Dual Click Carbon (gold)
Clicker: Werner Beiter 0.025 silver
Plunger: Modified Fivics SM740 Black with Krossen Magic Zen collar 
Weights: variously distributed.

Not in picture: personal accessories and arrows. Archer not included.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

For those who play video games, here is my bow in an MMO.  (it's still a bow even if it's from a video game )


----------



## projayjay (Jan 1, 2014)

TwilightSea said:


> For those who play video games, here is my bow in an MMO.  (it's still a bow even if it's from a video game )


I have a pull of .0001 lbs on my virtual bow... the amount of pressure to press the right button to draw and hold.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Ten_Zen said:


> +1 to that, Honestly MickeyBisco I was hoping you would show off your collection. Didn't I hear something about you having so many bows you find risers in the couch cushions?



Hahahaha! A _friend _ of mine likes to propagate that myth, and while my pile has at times expanded to a prodigious girth, it is now quite minuscule in comparison to ScreaminJay's.

The sisters are what I was shooting today, so I'll post the Apecs when I shoot barebow later this week.






















Both used GMX risers were spotted on EBay and a super dude on here alerted me both times! Solid enabling! 

The Uukhas are both 38#, mediums, for a 67ish" bow. (Uukhas run a tad dainty, they're French). The EX1s have been debadged by an obsessive friend, and I love them. The XOs will get the same treatment when I'm not too lazy. 

Shibuya sights, Barry's fab apertures. Beiter plungers and Shibuya rests. Doinker suppressors and a/c/e 29/11 stabs. Weight as needed. 

Stands are the Fivics or Soma autos.


Thank you to everyone here who helped build these beauties, as most of this was bought here. 

Apologies to anyone I sniped any of this from, but I'm glad I beat ya, I love them. The green bow is just perfect now! Tuning the black one as a backup for fita, and down to 34# in the fall for indoor.


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's my bows. Not as fancy as most of yours but I still like them. My recurve is a Fantom riser, SF fiberglass limbs, AAE Free Flyte rest, Beiter plunger, Decut clicker, Dragon XL stabs, and a really strange sight I got off the compound classifieds. The other bow is my Genesis that I've had forever, and the wrist sling is like that on purpose. It's just there for decoration right now.


----------



## Falkryus (May 17, 2013)

TwilightSea said:


> For those who play video games, here is my bow in an MMO.  (it's still a bow even if it's from a video game )


What game is that ?


----------



## jagill (Jan 11, 2014)

PSE X-Appeal with X-Pression limbs, Sure Loc Quest X sight, and in the picture I was using an older Yamaha flipper rest (excellent) however I have switched to the shibuya adjustable rest since. Sebastian flute ultimate pro stabilizers, which are excellent and a Shibuya plunger.


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

theminoritydude said:


> View attachment 1937390
> View attachment 1937391
> View attachment 1937392
> View attachment 1937393


That yellow sure does look nice!


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

dmassphoto said:


> I think it helps to not take things so seriously. I've seen more than one high-strung individual here and it can put people off, especially those who didn't mean to offend.


Sometimes I forget my rule of not talking before I've had some coffee. I tend to get a little sharp around the edges.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Falkryus said:


> What game is that ?


Final fantasy 14


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

MickeyBisco said:


> Hahahaha! A _friend _ of mine likes to propagate that myth, and while my pile has at times expanded to a prodigious girth, it is now quite minuscule in comparison to ScreaminJay's.
> 
> The sisters are what I was shooting today, so I'll post the Apecs when I shoot barebow later this week.
> View attachment 1938673
> ...


Those are some nice looking bows! I never seen a close up of uukhas before, I didnt know how sexy they were with the carbon showing like that.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Ten_Zen said:


> Those are some nice looking bows! I never seen a close up of uukhas before, I didnt know how sexy they were with the carbon showing like that.


Right? Like skinny little cobras.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

I will not bow to you or anyone. (Unless I'm in Japan).

Here is my bow:


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

Here are mine


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

Which Border limbs are those?



HikerDave said:


> I will not bow to you or anyone. (Unless I'm in Japan).
> 
> Here is my bow:


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Zarrow said:


> Here are mine


How did you get a white x-appeal? o.o


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

That was the only one available in the classified at that time  It wears a jager grip now.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Zarrow, is that a Greenhorn riser in Gold, and how do you like it?


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Regardless it's absolutely beautiful! Really makes me wish I had the money to get one now


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Black46 said:


> Which Border limbs are those?


Medium 34#/28" Hex6H Formula fitting on 27 inch HPX riser. 36 pounds on my fingers at 30 inch draw with till bolts backed out all the way -- 38 pounds on the fingers with bolts all the way in. Bow reaches 90 meters with 36 pounds on the fingers and sight fully extended.


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

w8lon said:


> Zarrow, is that a Greenhorn riser in Gold, and how do you like it?


W8lon, yes it is a Greenhorn. Best barebow riser I have shot to date. Very stiff and well balanced riser. Definitely not as heavy as it looks.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

Zarrow said:


> W8lon, yes it is a Greenhorn. Best barebow riser I have shot to date. Very stiff and well balanced riser. Definitely not as heavy as it looks.


Who makes/sells this riser? Ive never seen it before and it looks awesome!


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

Ten_Zen said:


> Who makes/sells this riser? Ive never seen it before and it looks awesome!


Riser is called Sirius and it is made by Greenhorn in Belgium. You can check them out on Facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Greenhorn/547306955358211

I got mine from IXPe sports.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Was trying to remember who carried the Greenhorn risers and searched to no avail. Greenhorns website is down as well and they commented on that issue on FB. Will have to check out the vendor that yours came from.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

So sexy.... 







Can't wait till mine comes in


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Hoytshooter - what did you have to do to fit the counterbalances? I know Butch had one and I think he had to have threads fitted somehow.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

hoytshooter15 said:


> So sexy....
> View attachment 1941007
> 
> Can't wait till mine comes in


So much weight on Ryan Tyack's bow! Probably rivals Brady Ellison's bow in terms of weight.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

archeryal said:


> Hoytshooter - what did you have to do to fit the counterbalances? I know Butch had one and I think he had to have threads fitted somehow.





rstgyx said:


> So much weight on Ryan Tyack's bow! Probably rivals Brady Ellison's bow in terms of weight.


I have a feeling that isnt a picture of his actual bow. As he says he can't wait for his to come in. I think its just a picture he found... I could be wrong though I don't think thats the case.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Dacer said:


> I have a feeling that isnt a picture of his actual bow. As he says he can't wait for his to come in. I think its just a picture he found... I could be wrong though I don't think thats the case.


They're both Ryan Tyack's bows during the World Indoors. I'm assuming hoytshooter ordered an Inno max.

http://tinyurl.com/n7laa6l


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

archeryal said:


> Hoytshooter - what did you have to do to fit the counterbalances? I know Butch had one and I think he had to have threads fitted somehow.


As some stated just now, I do not have my Inno MAX yet, I'm waiting for it still. And I have heard about the counter balances you talk about and I know the MAX comes already fit with threads for weights on both front and back of the riser if that's what you're talking about.

Do you mean this? Sorry if the pic is low def. :


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dacer said:


> I have a feeling that isnt a picture of his actual bow. As he says he can't wait for his to come in. I think its just a picture he found... I could be wrong though I don't think thats the case.


Yes that was just a picture of Ryan Tyack's bows or as he calls them, "The girls" haha. Just a good example of what mine will look like because I'm ordering a blue inno MAX.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Yes that was just a picture of Ryan Tyack's bows or as he calls them, "The girls" haha. Just a good example of what mine will look like because I'm ordering a blue inno MAX.


Are you sure those are his bows? Those grips don't look very "Ryan Tyack" to me.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

theminoritydude said:


> Are you sure those are his bows? Those grips don't look very "Ryan Tyack" to me.


Checked Win&Win's Twitter, those are indeed Ryan T. 's bows


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

here is my new baby

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1945480&d=1399073408


----------



## beefstew27 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hoyt GPX, Sureloc Quest X, Hoyt 720 limbs (not shown) custom carbon stabilizers with shibuya QR, Beiter plunger.......


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Ive been tempted by the GPX, But I still have a lot of room to grow with my helix. Great looking bow.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Lot of bows in the background too!


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

What form of dark sorcery is that... there are wheels on it. Does it shoot thunder bolts?


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Dacer said:


> What form of dark sorcery is that... there are wheels on it. Does it shoot thunder bolts?


I assume those are training wheels. Pretty colours though.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and suggest that a large number of archers cannot appreciate a varying leverage system staring straight at them, the very heart and soul of modern compound bows. Compound archers included.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Yea that's probably it - recurve shooters just don't appreciate the engineering that goes into compound bows. You nailed it.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Compounds are such monstrosities. They don't have the elegance of a recurve, even a longbow! They look like Dr. Frankenstein's monster. :I


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

TwilightSea said:


> Compounds are such monstrosities. They don't have the elegance of a recurve, even a longbow! They look like Dr. Frankenstein's monster. :I


http://www2.pictures.zimbio.com/pc/Kelly+MacDonald+Caitlin+Boyd+seen+arriving+LejogIn92lQl.jpg


----------



## beefstew27 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks! It shoots great. I've shot a lot of different ones before, and this is by far my favorite.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

TwilightSea said:


> Compounds are such monstrosities. They don't have the elegance of a recurve, even a longbow! They look like Dr. Frankenstein's monster. :I


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder....and from a pragmatic perspective, compounds are deadly accurate, and in most hands, more so than any recurve/longbow. Seems the general archery population (at least in the US) is on to this fact as well. if $$ spent are votes, compounds win hands down. Either of those compounds could hang next to my recurve any day...so long as I don't have to give up my Darton!


----------



## indebtmd (Dec 21, 2013)

Thought I'd share my rig . Ignore the large gap between the stealth shot and strings. I didn't bother to adjust them for the picture.


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

colourful would be an understatement :wink:


so much weight on those stabs....


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Shouldn't those stabs be green and not blue? lol


----------



## indebtmd (Dec 21, 2013)

TwilightSea said:


> Shouldn't those stabs be green and not blue? lol


Hahahaha I actually had the stabilizer wraps made before I got my riser dipped so they're not quite in sync at the moment . I've been trying to think up a design to send to Mindy at onestringer. 

And yes indeed I like running a lot of weights on my stabs. I find they help me reduce any swaying or torquing in the bow hand significantly. The Dead Center weights are 6oz and the rest are about an oz each for 10oz total per side rod. My long rod is running I believe only 7oz so a bit more modest :embara:


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

so 20oz on the sides vs 7oz up front?


----------



## indebtmd (Dec 21, 2013)

fluke said:


> so 20oz on the sides vs 7oz up front?


Yeah, the extension is 4" and if I remember right the long rodruns 32" or something like that so it feels fairly balanced for me.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

TwilightSea said:


> Compounds are such monstrosities. They don't have the elegance of a recurve, even a longbow! They look like Dr. Frankenstein's monster. :I


While I appreciate the elegance of recurve bows (when they're elegantly designed) and that's my first choice, I respectfully disagree with you about all compounds being monstrosities. Have you ever seen any of Maitland's lovely target compound bows? Unfortunately you can't right now because the Maitland USA website is gone (presumably because someone bought Maitland), but if I were to buy a compound bow today, I would want one of Maitland's target bows like the Session or the Zeus.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I think all bows have their own kind of beauty. When you compare our cumbersome olympic rigs to a Bob Lee Signature they are pretty ugly too. But they all have a certain grace and elegance (albeit deadly in some cases) of their own. Heck, I even like the look of the Oneida...


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

indebtmd said:


> Thought I'd share my rig . Ignore the large gap between the stealth shot and strings. I didn't bother to adjust them for the picture.
> View attachment 1953391


That. Is. AWESOME.


----------



## MHoward (Aug 18, 2008)

TwilightSea said:


> Compounds are such monstrosities. They don't have the elegance of a recurve, even a longbow! They look like Dr. Frankenstein's monster. :I


I think Obi Wan said this....
"Recurves are the weapons of a Jedi Knight....not as random or as clumsy as a compound"


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

MHoward said:


> I think Obi Wan said this....
> "Recurves are the weapons of a Jedi Knight....not as random or as clumsy as a compound"


I do like the correlation here quite a bit. Can't hit something as far away with a sword as a gun, nor a with a recurve as with a compound!  Differing skill sets too. Anyway, can we get back to seeing more shiny things please?


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

anmactire said:


> I do like the correlation here quite a bit. Can't hit something as far away with a sword as a gun, nor a with a recurve as with a compound!  Differing skill sets too. Anyway, can we get back to seeing more shiny things please?


Agree, more SHINIES!


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

*my toys (in the attic?)*

Hmmm. One of these isn't so shiny, but ......

Darton 2500pro, Copper John Dead nuts 3 sight, Doinker Field Stab, Trophy-taker fall-away, T.R.U. ball Assassin SST release. This one is for hunting and the occasional 3D or BHFS opportunity








Hoyt Horizon Pro, Hoyt GP720 limbs (and SF Prem Carbon limbs for indoor), Shibuya Ultima RC Carbon sight, Spig ZT rest, Spig Click button plunger, Cartel Triple long rod and side rods, Cartel V-bar mount, Jager Best 2.0 High Wrist grip, Bieter clicker. All but the grip and clicker were 'previously owned' as I learn about what I like and don't like.


----------



## indebtmd (Dec 21, 2013)

So I finally got my Borders in from Sid...the finished product is a work of art in my opinion! Oh and I forgot the specs - 25'' Hoyt Ion-X with 42# long Border Hex6BB2, and Shibuya Stabilizer System. String is made my Jeremy at archeryshack and it's simply a magnificent and beautiful string. I'm planning on ordering more shortly!


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice looking Borders, that's a sweet rig!


Built up and shot the Apecs today









Nice quiet rig. The graphics look like an art school senior project though... Whoever could fit the most "w&w" logos apparently won.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

indebtmd said:


> So I finally got my Borders in from Sid...the finished product is a work of art in my opinion! Oh and I forgot the specs - 25'' Hoyt Ion-X with 42# long Border Hex6BB2, and Shibuya Stabilizer System. String is made my Jeremy at archeryshack and it's simply a magnificent and beautiful string. I'm planning on ordering more shortly!
> 
> View attachment 1963170
> View attachment 1963171
> View attachment 1963172


Holy paintjob batman! you need some spinner rims for that thing! it is straight up pimpin


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

MickeyBisco said:


> Built up and shot the Apecs today
> 
> 
> Nice quiet rig. The graphics look like an art school senior project though... Whoever could fit the most "w&w" logos apparently won.


The racing stripes, high spoiler, and graphics grow on you with use! Looks great with the flying squirrel limbs.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

The AL1 has arrived at last. Well worth the wait. She's a beauty. Slightly heavier than my last riser, and the body is 5/8" longer end to end (doesnt affect bow length of course, just looks). Love the feel, very nice balance, feels more stable on release. Also, REVERSE UNICORN! Check that out (last 2 pics). There was no string contact with 7 ounces on there, and with 4 ounces up front and 3 on each sidebar it gave me the most controlled follow through I have ever experienced. I have seen people using a Doinker on these backside mounts, but never a limb suppressor, can anyone tell me why not? If not, I recommend you try it for yourself and tell me what you think! Im gonna keep messing around with it, but I think reverse unicorn is gonna be the new black, lol.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

My side rods arrive in the mail today from Lancaster. Waited about 6 months for my local archery store to order their Doinker shipment but then I got impatient so I just ordered them from Lancaster. Loving the shot feeling after only shooting with a long rod since september last year.

Setup:
W&W Winex LH 
Kaya K1 Medium #36
Shibuya Ultima rest
Axcel Achieve RX 
AAE Gold Plunger
Barry's Sight pins
W&W Carbon Clicker
W&W Multi stand
Doinker Platinum Hi-Mod stabs 30/15
Doinker dampener
Bee-Stinger adjustable v-bar 

Arrows:
Beman Carbon flash with matching nocks and points
Kurly Vanes
Arrow wraps, no idea about what brand they are.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Ten Zen, sweet rig! There's one of the gold/ black ones out here and they're just beautiful. 

We have something called the Reverse Unicorn here in the San Fernando Valley, but it looks nothing like that.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

MickeyBisco said:


> Ten Zen, sweet rig! There's one of the gold/ black ones out here and they're just beautiful.
> 
> We have something called the Reverse Unicorn here in the San Fernando Valley, but it looks nothing like that.


Yea it is one of the sexiest risers I have ever seen thats for sure. Now if only someone would buy my other one I could afford to fix my car lol. My priorities may have been slightly off with this one.

What do you call a Reverse Unicorn in the Valley?


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Well if Humboldt county is known for one thing, the SFV is known for another!

/Threadjack


----------



## ninevalleys (Apr 8, 2007)

To breath some life into this thread:









Fivics FX1
Uukha EX1


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

An update on mine


----------



## immiketoo (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's my new bow. I'm a new shooter, I don't even have all the stuff to put on it yet, but it's on its way!


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

I feel so lame now... Lol... I'm borrowing a Hoyt Horizon to shoot while I wait to order my MAX... Saving up for it took about 12X longer than I thought.


----------



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

Soon, you will see my setup when it is finished. I would incur great shame with posting an incomplete bow. For now... I bump this thread


----------



## immiketoo (Aug 4, 2014)

Are you saying I should be ashamed for posting my unfinished bow? Damn it. I feel so ashamed


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Not the best pics but this is my 27" ION X, Long #36 Quattro limbs, 30/12 Fuse Blades with 5" extender, Shibuya Sight with Titan aperture, Shibuya plunger and rest, have taken off the stealths since this pic, Easton Carbon One Arrows, G nocks and aae wav vanes, not sure what brand the tips are and soon to be replaced with X10's. Not sure what brand the string and serving are but was the best money could buy.


----------



## stvedore (Mar 28, 2014)

A Bow not to be proud of......


----------



## Lostnthewoods (Jan 24, 2013)

My daughter's new 23" X-Appeal riser. Just upgraded from a Samick Mizar after 18 months. She is so happy with the change. We are both very surprised with the difference in shot feel. In her words it feels more connected to the bow and she loves how quiet it is.


----------

